# Surprise for My Couz (in-progress)



## Sirfishalot (Oct 26, 2015)

Here is one of my latest pen projects. Some of you might recall my Seahawks pen , well this one is for my cousin in Wisconsin who is a big time Green Bay Packers fan. As usual it starts with an iPad sketch using the Paper53 app. I'll use a cigar ballpoint pen kit with segmented dyed Buckeye Burl , Yellowheart, and brass trim. Will also be wood burning and painting the logos again.
I hope he likes it and the Seahawks get another chance at Lambeau field later this season.

JayT

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 27, 2015)

Looking forward to the finished product.

Les


----------



## Sirfishalot (Nov 2, 2015)

Here's a quick iPhone snap.
I'll post some better shots when I get chance to put a better camera on it.

Thanks for looking,
JayT

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sirfishalot (Nov 11, 2015)

I haven't found time yet to take some better pictures, but in the mean time decided to make a mate for his wife who also is a GB Packers fan. She knows I might be making one for him so she'll really be surprised she gets one too. I just put the CA finish on but haven't sanded yet. This one will use the Toni kit from Woodcraft to finish it up.

JayT

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 11, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

That's looking great Jay. Keep it coming. That's a very attractive ring you are wearing I'd love to know the story behind it if that is not inappropriate to ask.

By the way Jay, I am a Packer fan too.
Sincerely, your long lost cousin Kev

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd love to hear a little bit about HOW DO YOU DO THAT?


----------



## Sirfishalot (Nov 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's looking great Jay. Keep it coming. That's a very attractive ring you are wearing I'd love to know the story behind it if that is not inappropriate to ask.
> 
> By the way Jay, I am a Packer fan too.
> Sincerely, your long lost cousin Kev



Thanks Couz,
I'd make you one too except that would make the score Packers 2 - Seahawks 1. 
The ring is my 25th anniversary wedding band. I had never bought my wife that nice of a ring when we were married plus I had lost the original band that I had when I was a starving college student. So for our 25thI decided to get her a real diamond afterI discovered she was sporting a Diamondique from QVC. Well she couldn't have all the bling and we decided I needed an upgrade too. Hers was somewhat unique somI started thinking about something custom for myself. I tried to design it myself but didn't really like any of the ideas I was coming up with. I saw the women's work by this artist out of Ohio named Todd Pownell. What struck me about his work was his use of materials: Oxidised silver with gold inlay on a concave surface and diamonds that are mounted upside down. Most of it was in pendants or brooches. I contacted him and asked if he had done any rings for men. He indicated that he hadn't but would love to have one commissioned. I was a little skeptical at first but after seeing his design concept decided to go with it. I loved how it turned out. It's really more square on the outside and each face is different. The black oxidization came off after long periods of constant wear, but can be touched up if desired with a bit of liver of sulphur. Here's a better view of it. Hope folks aren't sorry you asked

JayT

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Nov 11, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> I'd love to hear a little bit about HOW DO YOU DO THAT?


Hi Jim,
Sure, I just segment (glue together) a couple different woods combined with some thin aluminum flashing material to create a multi color blank. After turning on the lathe I apply the logo with a woodburner and apply some color pencil if necessary. Then apply the CA glue finish. Not super complicated. Hope that helps.

JayT


----------



## Sirfishalot (Nov 15, 2015)

Here are a couple shots of the pair of finished pens. 

JayT

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2015)

Great job on the pens Jay, and thanks for the history behind the ring.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

